# wo gibt es viele Forellen, habe keine Lust auf Lachs



## redenz (13. März 2014)

Hallo, 
letzten Sommer war ich in Nord Norwegen und dieses Jahr will ich dort auch wieder Urlaub machen. Leider dreht sich in Norwegen im Süßwasser alles um das langweilige Lachsangeln. Wenn man Glück hat fängt man in einer Woche ein Lachs. Sorry das ist mir aber zu langweilig und dazu noch mega kostenintensiv. Also fallen die ganzen Lachsflüsse aus zum angeln, mal abgesehen dass es da vor Anglern nur so wimmelt. Ich mags lieber ein wenig ruhiger am Gewässer und dafür ein paar schöne Bachforellen etc. Wir waren dann auf einem Hochplateau in den Bergen ein super Fluß, ca. 100m breit und maximal Hüfttief. Dort gab es sehr wenige kleine Forellen, ich denke mal das der Fluß im Winter kein oder kaum Wasser führt, dafür war es ein Paradies und der Besitzer hat uns sogar kostenfrei angeln lassen.

*Vielleicht hat von euch jemand einen Tip wo es viele Forellen zum Fliegenangeln dort gibt*. Ein Finne sagte mir das es in Nordfinnland viele kleine Gewässer mit Mengen an Forellen gibt. Da mir die Mücken aber schon in Schweden und Norwegen schon bei weiten ausgereicht haben und in Finnland noch erheblich mehr Plagegeister herumschwirren sollen, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht so eine gute Idee.  

Gruß André


----------



## FischFan (31. März 2014)

*AW: wo gibt es viele Forellen, habe keine Lust auf Lachs*

#h Fahr an den Oytnavatten bei Mandal, kost nix, keine Lachse und massig Forellen.. Heringsgroß


----------

